# A Cute Tale



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It is about Momotaro, the "Peach Boy": http://www.japanippon.com/fairytales/momotaro.htm


----------



## Matt F. (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a classic in Japanese literature!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Speaking of peaches ... Near the NC/SC border in Gaffney, SC is the giant "Peachoid Water Tower." When you are traveling south on I-85, it looks like a giant butt on a stem.
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2213


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

That picture is priceless of momo in the peach!


----------



## Matt F. (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never seen a peach with a little tail like the one in the water tower pictures that Left C posted...lol I guess that's what they added to make the peach look less like a butt.


----------

